# great day fishing



## shinerman77 (Feb 10, 2008)

Me and bassaddict hit the lake yestarday. I caught 8 fish to bassaddicts lonely 3. As I was reeling them in you could almost see the steam coming off his head. The first 5 were off of a pumkin seed stik bait that I had pour the previous week. Bass addict didn't like the color so I had to prove to him that they produced. The last three were on a NET BAIT watermelon pepper 5" stik. the biggest one was 4.7 pounds the rest were a pound and under.


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice job Shinerman! Glad to see you guys getting ut there and catching some fish!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice job Shinerman! Glad to see you guys getting ut there and catching some fish!



Well Joe catches fish, I catch fishlits lol... I prefer quantity over quality any day and the lil guys are easily fooled by my poor fishing techniques....


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 10, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> What no pics of bas addict catch? Maybe you will do better with some catfish :?



They are in my horses @ss fishing report


----------



## pbw (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice fish. I get jealous everytime you guys post fish picture in winter wearing shorts and tshirts! :x


----------



## slim357 (Feb 10, 2008)

pbw said:


> Nice fish. I get jealous everytime you guys post fish picture in winter wearing shorts and tshirts! :x


 Im just jealous that there catchin them.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 10, 2008)

pbw said:


> Nice fish. I get jealous everytime you guys post fish picture in winter wearing shorts and tshirts! :x



yeah, me too. 0 degrees here today! :shock: 

That first first is a might porcine beastie indeed.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 10, 2008)

That first one is a HAWG! Nice catchin


----------



## redbug (Feb 10, 2008)

nice fish shinnerman!! I guess you little trailer worked.. 
keep them pictures coming we need them up here

Wayne


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 10, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Shinerman, I just noticed the head phones in your first pic, what happen you got tired of listening to Bass Addict lol :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:





No we listen to different music. I turn it off after I started beating bassaddict in the fish count so I can hear him complain.  



redbug said:


> nice fish shinnerman!! I guess you little trailer worked..
> keep them pictures coming we need them up here
> 
> Wayne




Yea it worked great til after we were done. Didn't realize I was going down hill on the way to the lake. So it was all up hill on the way back to the truck.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

Great job - what is the depth of that lake?


----------



## shinerman77 (Feb 11, 2008)

About half the lake is 3' or less. But we found 3 or 4 holes over 8 to 10 feet. There is only one set of lily pads and some reeds out in the middle. that is where i caught the 4 lber. Next time we go i want to spend some time to see how deep those holes are. While putting around the lake the middle is only 6" deep. It is like a huge flat. Hopefully we can get out there this weekend and play. Too bad we found this place right before we are going to move.


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice bass. Those warm weather pics are killing me.


----------



## mtnman (Feb 12, 2008)

very nice fish, keep up the good work!


----------

